# Tipps für mein Mädel, welcher Reifen für den AlpenX



## MtB55 (3. Februar 2019)

Meine Frau fährt seit Sie am E-MTB den Baron Conti Protect 2.6 drauf hat wie in einer anderen Liga, gerade auf Schotter läuft es mit der Kombi völlig easy. Jetzt steht ihr erster MTB AlpenX an und ich überlege mir auch an ihren MTB auf 27,5x2.6 zu wechseln. So nun die Frage welche Reifen, am eMTB spielt der Rollwiederstand eher keine Rolle, am MTB schon.. Tipps für mein Mädel?


----------



## Deleted 426828 (3. Februar 2019)

https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/gute-reifen-fuer-ein-e-mtb.507/

In diesem Forum bist du gut aufgehoben.Da werden Fragen rund um Mofa´s beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. Februar 2019)

Baron Project 2.4 für vorne. Rollwiderstand ist da nebensächlich.

Für hinten MK oder CrossKing (wenig Bremstraktion...).

@Harry_B  er sprach vom normalen Bike 

Grüße


----------



## Aninaj (3. Februar 2019)

Harry_B schrieb:


> https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/gute-reifen-fuer-ein-e-mtb.507/
> 
> In diesem Forum bist du gut aufgehoben.Da werden Fragen rund um Mofa´s beantwortet.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## MtB55 (3. Februar 2019)

Harry_B schrieb:


> https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/gute-reifen-fuer-ein-e-mtb.507/
> 
> In diesem Forum bist du gut aufgehoben.Da werden Fragen rund um Mofa´s beantwortet.


Versuch es mal mit lesen... hilft ungemein.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. Februar 2019)

Harry_B schrieb:


> https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/gute-reifen-fuer-ein-e-mtb.507/
> 
> In diesem Forum bist du gut aufgehoben.Da werden Fragen rund um Mofa´s beantwortet.



Leg dich wieder hin!


----------



## MtB55 (3. Februar 2019)

sun909 schrieb:


> Baron Project 2.4 für vorne. Rollwiderstand ist da nebensächlich.
> 
> Für hinten MK oder CrossKing (wenig Bremstraktion...).
> 
> ...


Wenig Bremstraktion ist für meine Süsse eher ungeeignet..


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Februar 2019)

Baron 2.4 vorn und Trail King hinten. 
Selber fahre ich den Appex-Baron als 2.5er Drahtreifen vorn und den 2.4er Faltbaron hinten (300 gr leichter), ebenfalls die "teure Mischung" .


----------



## mw.dd (4. Februar 2019)

Gibt's neuerdings "Frauen"- oder gar "Mädelsreifen"?


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Gibt's neuerdings "Frauen- oder gar Mädelsreifen"?



seit die Rubber Queen in Trail King umbenannt wurde nicht mehr *duckundweg*


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Februar 2019)

Gibt es da nicht diese Magische Marie? Aber alles nix gegen die Gummikönigin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (7. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> seit die Rubber Queen in Trail King umbenannt wurde nicht mehr *duckundweg*


----------



## Sickgirl (7. Februar 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Gibt's neuerdings "Frauen- oder gar Mädelsreifen"?



Dachte ich, vor allem weil das Mädel nicht mal selber fragen kann


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Februar 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Gibt es da nicht diese Magische Marie?



Ja, die habe ich auf meiner Wildsau. Für runterwärts nicht schlecht, aber für nen AX? Die Marie rollt in der Ebene oder bergauf eher wie ein Sack Nüsse. Wobei die Gummikönigin diesbezüglich der Marie in nichts nachsteht.

Ich bin AX klassisch mit Mountain King 2,4 in der Protection-Ausführung gefahren. Der Einfachheit halber vorne und hinten. Hat runterwärts ganz gut funktioniert, trotz Enduro-AX und bergauf fand ich sie nicht allzu kraftraubend.
Das anschließende Abgrasen der üblichen Klassiker um Riva haben sie auch noch recht gut weggesteckt, der Hinterreifen hat nur auf dem 601er 3 Stollen gelassen. Keine Ahnung, wie das passieren konnte, hat aber auch nichts weiter ausgemacht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Februar 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Jetzt steht ihr erster MTB AlpenX an und ich überlege mir auch an ihren MTB auf 27,5x2.6 zu wechseln. So nun die Frage welche Reifen, am eMTB spielt der Rollwiederstand eher keine Rolle, am MTB schon.. Tipps für mein Mädel?



Boah, wer tritt denn sowas überhaupt noch selber bergauf???  Was plant ihr denn für einen Alpencross, dass man solche Reifen braucht? 
Trail King in 2,4 sollte ja wohl dicke reichen, mir reichen 2,2 auch, auch wenn dann halt auf dem Trail manche schneller sind. Wenn deine Frau vom Bergauf-Fahren so kaputt ist, dass sie nur noch Knieschwammerl hat, nützen ihr die fetten Reifen auch nix mehr. 
Maxxis Highroller ist vom Rollwiderstand her auch gut, ebenso vom Grip.


----------



## MtB55 (25. Februar 2019)

Ich habe die Idee auch wieder verworfen, es gibt jetzt mehrere Fahrtechnikkurse für sie und die 2,35 bleiben drauf ... Sie fährt auf dem eMTB mit den fetten Schlappen nur eine Liga besser, daher die Idee.


----------



## lucie (25. Februar 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Boah, wer tritt denn sowas überhaupt noch selber bergauf???



Man kann sogar 2.8er - 3.0er Reifen locker bergauf treten. Fatbiker fahren auch nicht nur auf Schnee mit ihren Bikes Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Man kann sogar 2.8er - 3.0er Reifen locker bergauf treten. Fatbiker fahren auch nicht nur auf Schnee mit ihren Bikes Wo ist das Problem?



Jap, Rollwiderstand mit Reifenbreite zu verwechseln halte ich auch für einen Fehler 
Gummi, Profil und Karkasse sind da deutlich entscheidender. Manchmal rollt sogar die breitere Version eines Reifens besser als die schmalere Version.


----------



## lucie (25. Februar 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Idee auch wieder verworfen, es gibt jetzt mehrere Fahrtechnikkurse für sie und die 2,35 bleiben drauf ... Sie fährt auf dem eMTB mit den fetten Schlappen nur eine Liga besser, daher die Idee.



Was genau fährt sie denn mit den dicken Schlappen in Kombination mit dem eMTB besser?


----------



## Martina H. (25. Februar 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Boah, wer tritt denn sowas überhaupt noch selber bergauf???



Ich - ich schaff sogar 3.0 und zwar OLE (ohne Lift und ohne E)   Und ich bin kein Kraft- oder Konditionswunder...



scylla schrieb:


> Jap, Rollwiderstand mit Reifenbreite zu verwechseln halte ich auch für einen Fehler



Völlig korrekt....


----------



## MtB55 (26. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Was genau fährt sie denn mit den dicken Schlappen in Kombination mit dem eMTB besser?


z.B. Schotterpisten, der Unterschied ist gigantisch... grundsätzlich ist für SIe das subjektive Fahrgefühl seit der Baron 2.6 drauf ist um Welten besser.
Wie schon geschrieben im Mai geht es eine Woche zum Trainingslager erstmal nach Berchtesgaden und dann gibt es noch ein paar Kurse für bei uns in der fränkischen. Die Fahrtechnik ist vom eMTB auf das MTB nicht 1 zu 1 übertragbar, das MTB wiegt nur ca. die Hälfte, vielleicht mache ich mir auch nur zuviel Gedanken.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. Februar 2019)

Ich fahre den MK II in 2.4 vorne und den XK 2.2 hinten auf meinen Alpenüberquerungen und komme so bestens klar, kann ich auch uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Der Grip ist vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2019)

Nach weiteren tausend Antworten wirst du weitere tausend Meinungen haben aber immer noch nicht das, worauf sich deine Frau wohl fühlt. Zumal jeder unter AlpenX was anderes versteht (der eine überquert auf Via Claudia Radwegen, der andere fährt panoramareiche Flowtrails, und der wieder nächste stolpert über hochalpine Wanderwege)... über die Art eurer Strecke hast du eh noch kein Wort verloren?
Generell: Lass sie das doch einfach nach Bauchgefühl entscheiden. Schließlich muss sie sich damit wohlfühlen und nicht irgendjemand anders. Wenn sie mit 2,6er Baron gut zurecht kommt, mach 2,6er Baron drauf und Schluss. Ein AlpenX ist schließlich keine Wissenschaft, auch kein Rennen, sondern was, was primär Spaß machen soll, oder? Und wenn man sich nicht wohl fühlt, dann macht es auch keinen Spaß.
Als Frischling bin ich meinen ersten zweiwöchigen (traillastigen) PyrenäenX mit einer Gruppe erfahrener Männer und Maxxis Supertacky Downhill-Schlappen am Rad gefahren. Mit weniger Grip hätte ich mich nicht wohlgefühlt, daher war das ok so. Ich leb noch  (ohne vorheriges Training und ohne Motor)
Für's Material am Rad ist bei uns jeder selber zuständig. Das ist auch gut so, weil von uns beiden keiner mit dem Material vom anderen auch nur 10km weit kommen würde ohne zu fluchen, selbst wenn wir hintereinander her mit derselben Geschwindigkeit auf denselben Trails fahren. Wenn mein "Süßer" auf die Schnapsidee käme, mir irgendwelche Sachen zu montieren, die ich nicht haben will, oder noch schlimmer für mich in Foren rumfragen würde, was ich tun sollte, würde er allerhöchstens eine Abreibung kassieren. Oder ich würd mich rächen und ihm mal Zeugs nach meinem oder Foren-Gusto ans Rad schrauben


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. Februar 2019)

Was schon charakteristisch für einen Alpen-X ist, daß man es zumeist nicht mit weichen tiefen Böden wie in heimischen Wäldern zu tun bekommt. Der Boden ist zumeist eher hart und steinig. Was für die Reifenwahl schon von Bedeutung ist. Er sollte relativ pannensicher sein, aber brauch keine zu ausgeprägte Profilierung. Da würde ich das Rollverhalten eher voran stellen.

Nun schreibt @scylla daß sie sich auf Downhill-Schlappen auf einen Pyrenäen-X ausgesprochen wohl gefühlt hat, da dieser ihr ausreichend Vertrauen punkto Grip geliefert habe. Ob sie sich mit nem weniger stark profilierten Reifen tatsächlich unwohler gefühlt hätte werden wir wohl nie herausbekommen, ich für meinen Teil verspüre jedenfalls wenig Lust 500 bis 1.000 Höhenmeter am Stück im Uphill mit schwer laufenden Reifen abzustrampeln, was nunmal für einen Alpen-X charakteristisch ist, aber auch da jedem das seine, und mir das meine..


----------



## mw.dd (26. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich die anderen Threads des TE richtig interpretiere, ist ein geführter "AX" entlang der Via Claudia auf Radwegen und Nebenstraßen geplant. Dafür lohnt es sich nicht, sich um besonders breite, besonders grippige oder besonders pannensichere Reifen zu machen; um stabile Karkassen und ähnliche Dinge schon gleich gar nicht.
Die bereits vorgeschlagene Kombination aus MK und XK dürfte für alle sich daraus ergebenden Anforderungen mehr als ausreichen. Ein Baron Project, aufgepumpt auf 4Bar geht aber bestimmt auch


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Was schon charakteristisch für einen Alpen-X ist, daß man es zumeist nicht mit weichen tiefen Böden wie in heimischen Wäldern zu tun bekommt. Der Boden ist zumeist eher hart und steinig. Was für die Reifenwahl schon von Bedeutung ist. Er sollte relativ pannensicher sein, aber brauch keine zu ausgeprägte Profilierung. Da würde ich das Rollverhalten eher voran stellen.



Das ist vielleicht charakteristisch für deine Art von Alpen-X aber sicher nicht für alle Arten für Alpen-X. Auch in den Alpen gibt es viele Waldtrails mit weichen tiefen Böden. Und oberhalb der Waldgrenze gibt es ebenfalls mannigfaltige Untergründe (tiefer Schotter, Gletschermuränen etc) auf denen ausgeprägte Profilierung durchaus von Vorteil sein kann.



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Nun schreibt @scylla daß sie sich auf Downhill-Schlappen auf einen Pyrenäen-X ausgesprochen wohl gefühlt hat, da dieser ihr ausreichend Vertrauen punkto Grip geliefert habe. Ob sie sich mit nem weniger stark profilierten Reifen tatsächlich unwohler gefühlt hätte werden wir wohl nie herausbekommen, ich für meinen Teil verspüre jedenfalls wenig Lust 500 bis 1.000 Höhenmeter am Stück im Uphill mit schwer laufenden Reifen abzustrampeln, was nunmal für einen Alpen-X charakteristisch ist, aber auch da jedem das seine, und mir das meine..



Genau wie ich nie herausbekommen werde ob du dich mit einem schwerer laufenden Reifen im Uphill tatsächlich unwohler fühlen würdest. Oder wir alle nie herausbekommen werden, womit tib02s Frau sich tatsächlich wohl oder unwohl fühlt. Ich persönlich kann das hingegen für mich persönlich recht gut abschätzen, genau wie du persönlich das für dich persönlich abschätzen kannst. Jeder setzt andere Prioritäten, jeder fährt andere Touren, jeder hat andere Erfahrungen, jeder hat einen anderen Fahrstil/Fahrtechnik.

Kapierste den Punkt dabei? 


Reifenempfehlungen in Foren sind immer recht müßig. Erst Recht wenn die Frage dermaßen schwammig formuliert ist und der Hauptakteur sich dabei noch nicht mal selbst zu Wort meldet. Man kann Empfehlungen geben ob Reifen A besser rollt als Reifen B. Oder ob Reifen C pannenanfälliger als Reifen D ist. Aber ob jemand, den hier niemand persönlich und noch nicht mal virtuell kennt, auf einer langen Tour, die nicht näher spezifiziert ist, mit Reifenbreite X oder Reifenbreite Y besser zurecht kommt, dass weiß nicht mal meine Glaskugel...

Wenn man hier mit dem gegebenen Unwissen überhaupt irgendeine Empfehlung geben kann, dann höchstens die, dass es auf langen Touren am besten ist, auf bekanntes und bewährtes Material zu setzen, mit dem man in vergleichbarem Terrain gut klar kommt, und keine unbekannten Experimente zu starten.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. Februar 2019)

Jein, liebe @scylla , jein 

Sicher kannst Du auf nem Alpen-X hier und da auch Trails durch Wälder mit tiefem weichen Böden finden, aber die sind dann doch eher die Ausnahme in den Alpen. Von daher sehe ich da schon ein anderes Einsatzprofil als in den heimischen Wäldern, wo das flachere Profil auch gerne dafür sorgt daß mehr Feuchtigkeit dauerhaft gebunden wird und man so häufiger mit schmierigen Morast rechnen muss.

Darauf hinzuweisen finde ich nicht verkehrt, ebenso daß man halt zumeist täglich wirklich lange und recht steile Anstiege absolvieren muß, sowas bringen richtige Berge halt ab und an mit sich. Bewährtes Material ist sicher grundsätzlich so verkehrt nicht, und die subjektive Komponente ist sicherlich auch nicht zu unterschätzen, da haste sicher Recht, aber das Einsatzgebiet ist schon recht unterschiedlich, worauf hinzuweisen schon gut ist.

By the way: Ich bin schon Alpenüberquerungen mit deutlich weniger profilierten und schmaleren Pneus wie den X-King 2.2 vorne gefahren, und empfand den Grip in einigen Situationen auch nicht mehr so pralle und traute mich nicht ganz so reinzuhalten, wie ich es mir jetzt mit dem MK II 2.4 vorne traue. Was aber glaube ich mehr mit der Reifenbreite denn der ausgeprägteren Profilierung zu tun hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (26. Februar 2019)

Mir war klar das die Reifenfrage keine Antwort wie nimm den, der passt bringen wird, ich wollte nur mal einige Meinungen hören. Aktuell bleibt der Noby Nic/HD in 2,35 drauf und ich schaue mir mal an wie es läuft. Spannend bleibt für mich aus dem hier gelesenen ... ob ein 2.6 vom gleichen Typ nun besser, gleich oder schlechter rollt wie z. B. ein 2.35?


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Jein, liebe @scylla , jein



Du scheinst dich ja bestens auszukennen 



tib02 schrieb:


> Spannend bleibt für mich aus dem hier gelesenen ... ob ein 2.6 vom gleichen Typ nun besser, gleich oder schlechter rollt wie z. B. ein 2.35?



Das hängt
a) vom Typ ab. Manche Hersteller passen z.b. die Profilhöhe oder auch die Gummimischung an die Reifenbreite an. Ich hatte sogar schon einen Reifen, der in einer anderen Breite ein vollkommen anderes Profil (nicht nur Höhe sondern auch Form) hatte als der Reifen mit demselben Namen in einer anderen Breite.
b) vom Untergrund. Auf Asphalt rollt ein hart aufgepumpter schmaler Reifen meistens besser. Je gröber (oder weicher) das Gelände wird desto mehr Rollvorteile haben dann oft die breiteren Reifen mit weniger Luftdruck.

Pauschal beantworten kann man auch das nicht.

Um mal bei den hier genannten Beispielen zu bleiben: Ich finde, der MK 2.4 rollt im Gelände nicht schlechter sondern eher besser als der MK2.2 (auf Asphalt und guten Pisten umgekehrt).
Wohingegen der TK 2.4 auf allen Arten von Untergründen deutlich schlechter rollt als der TK 2.2.
Zum Baron 2.6 kann ich mangels persönlicher Kenntnis nichts sagen, da kenne ich nur 2.4 und 2.3.

Wenn man mal nicht nur Reifen desselben Typs vergleicht könnte man noch hinzufügen: Durch die größere Auflagefläche und den geringeren möglichen Luftdruck generieren breitere Reifen im Gelände mehr Grip als schmalere Reifen. Dadurch kann man, um denselben Grip zu erhalten, bei den breiteren Reifen ggf auf ein Modell mit weniger aggressivem Profil und härterem Gummi gehen, was dann wieder den Rollwiderstand drückt. Bei langen Auffahrten auf Asphalt kann man dann bei Bedarf zusätzlich noch den Trick mit der Luftpumpe anwenden. Ganz krass merkt man das z.B. bei Fatbikes. Wenn man die Reifenbreite und den verwendeten Luftdruck anschaut würde man denken, dass man damit überhaupt nicht vorwärts kommt. Tatsächlich rollen die aber oft sogar besser als so mancher schmale Standardreifen.

Gerade für nicht so sichere Fahrer haben breitere Schlappen auch noch den Vorteil, mehr Fehler zu verzeihen und die Balance zu unterstützen. Und wie du schon bemerkt hast, fahren sich unabhängig vom Fahrkönnen breitere Reifen auf Schotter oder anderem Untergrund wo man einsinken oder rutschen könnte gutmütiger. Auch das ist ein Punkt, den man unabhängig vom Rollwiderstand noch mit einbeziehen muss.
Plus-Reifen werden nicht umsonst gerade bei Einsteiger-Rädern gerne verbaut. Für fortgeschrittene Fahrtechniken gibt es durchaus auch ein paar Nachteile an (zu) breiten Reifen, aber ich glaube deinen Posts entnehmen zu können, dass das für deine Frau vielleicht noch nicht unbedingt ein Thema ist.

Rein wegen des befürchteten Rollwiderstands auf einen schmaleren Reifen umzusteigen ist imo nicht nötig. Wenn der Baron 2.6 sich als zu schwer rollend herausstellen sollte, kann sie immer noch einen weniger profilierten anderen 2.6er Reifen ausprobieren und ggf trotzdem von den Vorteilen breiterer Reifen profitieren.


----------



## zweiheimischer (26. Februar 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn ich die anderen Threads des TE richtig interpretiere, ist ein geführter "AX" entlang der Via Claudia auf Radwegen und Nebenstraßen geplant.



wenn dem wirklich so sein sollte: ehrlich gesagt, da stellt sich generell die sinnfrage ob überhaupt mtb. am kraftsparendsten wär da ein gravelbike.


----------



## MtB55 (27. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Gerade für nicht so sichere Fahrer haben breitere Schlappen auch noch den Vorteil, mehr Fehler zu verzeihen und die Balance zu unterstützen. Und wie du schon bemerkt hast, fahren sich unabhängig vom Fahrkönnen breitere Reifen auf Schotter oder anderem Untergrund wo man einsinken oder rutschen könnte gutmütiger. Auch das ist ein Punkt, den man unabhängig vom Rollwiderstand noch mit einbeziehen muss.
> Plus-Reifen werden nicht umsonst gerade bei Einsteiger-Rädern gerne verbaut. Für fortgeschrittene Fahrtechniken gibt es durchaus auch ein paar Nachteile an (zu) breiten Reifen, aber ich glaube deinen Posts entnehmen zu können, dass das für deine Frau vielleicht noch nicht unbedingt ein Thema ist.



Der AlpenX ist im Juli, vorher sind wir im Mai eine Woche in Berchtesgaden da nehme ich 2-3 LRS mit zum abschließenden Test mit.
Ich fand den Unterschied in der Fahrweise nach dem Wechsel am eMTB vom AlpenX Light (mit 2,35 Schlappen) zum eMTB AlpenX mittel (mit 2,6 Schlappen) frappierend. Da es ihr erster MTB AlpenX wird, ist für mich das Hauptanliegen das es super läuft, nicht das es ihr letzter wird


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Februar 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Der AlpenX ist im Juli, vorher sind wir im Mai eine Woche in Berchtesgaden da nehme ich 2-3 LRS mit zum abschließenden Test mit.
> Ich fand den Unterschied in der Fahrweise nach dem Wechsel am eMTB vom AlpenX Light (mit 2,35 Schlappen) zum eMTB AlpenX mittel (mit 2,6 Schlappen) frappierend. Da es ihr erster MTB AlpenX wird, ist für mich das Hauptanliegen das es super läuft, nicht das es ihr letzter wird


Könnte es vllt auch sein dass sie durch das ebike mehr Kraftreserven in der Abfahrt hatte und dadurch sicherer gefahren ist/gefühlt hat?


----------



## MtB55 (27. Februar 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Könnte es vllt auch sein dass sie durch das ebike mehr Kraftreserven in der Abfahrt hatte und dadurch sicherer gefahren ist/gefühlt hat?


Bisher waren alle AlpenX bei ihr mit dem eMTB.. daher kann man das ausschließen


----------



## lucie (27. Februar 2019)

> Wenn ich die anderen Threads des TE richtig interpretiere, ist ein geführter "AX" entlang der Via Claudia auf Radwegen und Nebenstraßen geplant.



Entspricht diese Aussage nun den Tatsachen oder geht's auch durch's Gelände?



tib02 schrieb:


> Bisher waren alle AlpenX bei ihr mit dem eMTB.. daher kann man das ausschließen



Das heißt, sie ist schon mind. einen AlpX gefahren - mit dem eMTB?

Dann sollte sie doch auch irgendwie ein wenig selbst einschätzen können, ob sie das mit einem richtigen  MTB auch schaffen würde.

Trifft erstes Zitat zu, dann stellt sich mir die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit, den AlpX mit einem MTB zu fahren, es sei denn sie besitzt kein Gravel-bzw. Reiserad. Trifft hier wiederum letzteres zu, dann sollten sogar Semislicks eine leicht rollende Alternative sein.

Geht's auch durch's Gelände, dann evtl. die hier schon empfohlenen Kombinationen. Wenn es sich um 70-80% befestigte Wege bzw. sogar asphaltierte Wege handelt, dann wüßte ich, welche Art von Bike ich nehmen bzw. welche Reifen ich aufziehen würde.


----------



## MtB55 (27. Februar 2019)

Der der erste eMTB S0-S1 und zweite eMTB AlpenX ging bis S2.. Hätten wir mit den Zweiten begonnen, wärs der es Erste und der letzte gewesen.

Der jetzige ist ein 2 Level... S0-S1. Werden so Schotterwege und leichte Trails sein, hier ist die Herausforderung 6 Tage Hm zu schruppen, das Rad steht nicht zu Diskussion.. Test


----------



## mw.dd (27. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Entspricht diese Aussage nun den Tatsachen oder geht's auch durch's Gelände?


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2-level-alpenx-erfahrungen.881593/
https://www.bikealpin.de/tour-details/tour/transalp-light-ehrwald-gardasee-2-level-guided/
Beide Varianten sind Standardstrecken mit sehr hohem Radweg-/Asphaltanteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (27. Februar 2019)

Alles klar...


> *Für diese Tour benötigen Sie ein Mountainbike.* Eine Teilnahme mit E-Bike ist nicht möglich. E-Bike Touren und Mixed-Touren finden Sie unter...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Februar 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2-level-alpenx-erfahrungen.881593/
> https://www.bikealpin.de/tour-details/tour/transalp-light-ehrwald-gardasee-2-level-guided/
> Beide Varianten sind Standardstrecken mit sehr hohem Radweg-/Asphaltanteil.



Wo sind da die vom TE erwähnten S2 Abschnitte, Randstein runter?


----------



## MtB55 (27. Februar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wo sind da die vom TE erwähnten S2 Abschnitte, Randstein runter?


Daher steht da S0-S1... das mit dem Lesen klappt bestimmt noch.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Februar 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Daher steht da S0-S1... das mit dem Lesen klappt bestimmt noch.


Wo steht da S0-S1?
Auf der Seite steht davon überhaupt nix:


> ie Einsteiger-Transalp: Wir beginnen am Fuß der Zugspitze und biken über den Fern- und Reschenpass auf wunderschönen Wegen nach Italien. Die Variante "Extra-Leicht" ist fahrtechnisch leicht und die einfachste Möglichkeit in sechs  Etappen die Alpen zu überqueren. Wir fahren Radwege, Nebenstraßen und Schotterwege. Deutlich mehr Höhenmeter und somit mehr Herausforderung bietet die Variante "Leicht". Hier geht es deutlich sportlicher zu, die Anstiege sind länger, der ein oder andere Trail ist auch dabei. Gesamt gesehen ist auch diese Variante fahrtechnisch leicht. Unabhängig von der Teilnehmerzahl ist die Durchführung beider Varianten garantiert. Sie können täglich zwischen den Varianten wechseln. *Für diese Tour benötigen Sie ein Mountainbike.* Eine Teilnahme mit E-Bike ist nicht möglich.



Ich würde sagen 2x Noby Nic in 2.35"

Von Hm schruppen kann bei max. 6200hm auch nicht die Rede sein bei der km Leistung. Das ist eine Genusstour.

Hier gibt es Bilder von dieser Tour:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.832016563571243.1073741870.169771376462435&type=3

Fully ist da schon unwirtschaftlich.


----------



## MtB55 (28. Februar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wo steht da S0-S1?
> Auf der Seite steht davon überhaupt nix:
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann dort anfrufen und fragen/sich beraten lassen ... ich weiss der soziale Kontakt ausserhalb der Internet fällt dir schwer.
Ich kannte mal einen der musste auf 150hm zweimal Pause machen, ob es für den eine Genusstour geworden wäre? Daher ist es eher eine Frage der Leistungsfähigkeit, wenn es für meine Süße eine Genusstour wird (mein Ziel) habe ich alles richtig gemacht und wir gehen wie vorher beim eMTB den nächsten Step an.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Februar 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Daher steht da S0-S1... das mit dem Lesen klappt bestimmt noch.


Sei gefälligst ehrlich - Du hast den Beitrag nachträglich editiert. Da stand erst was von S2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Februar 2019)

Mehr als heiße Luft und Heldengetue habe ich von @Laberbacke noch nicht gelesen!
Andauernd irgendein Qualitätsfred über AX Blablabla, im Draknet (Mofaforum) garantiert auch.
Viel Spaß mit Deiner Süßen, vielleicht solltest Du 2-3 LRS bei deinem AX mitnehmen.....


----------



## MtB55 (28. Februar 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Sei gefälligst ehrlich - Du hast den Beitrag nachträglich editiert. Da stand erst was von S2...


 ich habe gerade mal Test dazu geschrieben, dann steht dort zuletzt bearbeitet.... .. d. h. man sieht eine nachträgliche Bearbeitung, das Thema ist für mich erledigt, für meine nächste Frage mache ich wieder einen gesonderten Post auf. *Ergänzung*


----------



## mw.dd (28. Februar 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


>


----------



## Hammer-Ali (28. Februar 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> ich habe gerade mal Test dazu geschrieben, dann steht dort zuletzt bearbeitet.... .. d. h. man sieht eine nachträgliche Bearbeitung, das Thema ist für mich erledigt, für meine nächste Frage mache ich wieder einen gesonderten Post auf. *Ergänzung*


Alles gut! 
Du hättest den originalen Text gestern allerdings um 17 Uhr schon mal bearbeitet, aber über zwei Stunden bevor @FrankoniaTrails wegen S2 Trails nachgefragt hatte.
Ich hab auch nur in Erinnerung daß Du geschrieben hast daß der 2. eMTB Alpen-X auf S2 Niveau war. Und so steht es ja noch immer da.


----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2019)

Um eure Nerven zu beruhigen: ich hab gerade nachgeschaut, auch in der ersten Version des Beitrags von @tib02 stand da "Der jetzige ist ein 2 Level... S0-S1. Werden so Schotterwege und leichte Trails sein"

S2 war in Bezug auf den zweiten (bereits früher absolvierten) eMtb-AlpenX, nicht auf den heurig geplanten Mtb-AlpenX. Eigentlich unmissverständlich formuliert, auch vor dem Edit. Wenn der Leser es nicht richtig liest, trifft den Verfasser des Texts hier keine Schuld.

Und jetzt könnt ihr alle wieder lieb zueinander sein

PS: @tib02 für den geplanten sehr leichten AlpenX wäre Baron 2.6 tatsächlich totaler Overkill und sinnloser Rollwiderstand. Das würde ich in diesem Fall auch schon über die derzeit installierte NN/HD Kombi behaupten. Wenn deine Frau sich mit breiten Schlappen wohler fühlt, könntet ihr vielleicht einen Kompromiss probieren: 2.6er Schlappen aber ohne grobe Stollen mit gut rollendem Minimalprofil. Michelin Force AM 2.6 würde mir da z.B. einfallen. Von Schwalbe gäb's den Rocket Ron in 2.6.


----------



## MtB55 (28. Februar 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 831952





scylla schrieb:


> Um eure Nerven zu beruhigen: ich hab gerade nachgeschaut, auch in der ersten Version des Beitrags von @tib02 stand da "Der jetzige ist ein 2 Level... S0-S1. Werden so Schotterwege und leichte Trails sein"



Danke, ist irgendwie blöd wenn man der Lüge bezichtigt wird, vielleicht gibt es noch ein Entschuldigung.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Februar 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Danke, ist irgendwie blöd wenn man der Lüge bezichtigt wird, vielleicht gibt es noch ein Entschuldigung.


Sorry. Das nächste Mal mache ich einen Screenshot...
Ich hatte das mit dem S1-2 auch gelesen, wollte das kommentieren habe aber vorm abschicken nochmal den Urprungsbeitrag gecheckt. Da das darin so nicht mehr vorkam, habe ich es dann gelassen...
Aber egal: Das mit den "Schotterwegen und leichte Trails" stimmt so zumindest für den überwiegenden Teil der Strecke immer noch nicht (ist nur als Hinweis gemeint).


----------



## MtB55 (28. Februar 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das mit den "Schotterwegen und leichte Trails" stimmt so zumindest für den überwiegenden Teil der Strecke immer noch nicht (ist nur als Hinweis gemeint).


 Wir sind die Tour in ähnlicher Form schon mal 2017 mit dem eMTB gefahren, (also nur den Level 2 Teil), da waren die meisten Abfahrten Schotterpisten und die Guide können je nach Stärke der Gruppe auch mal etwas abweichen mehr als S1 wird es aber nicht. Wobei das ganze SXYZ auch nicht die Frage war, ich habe null Erfahrung mit größeren Schlappen auf dem MTB, meine Süße fährt seit der Umrüstung auf 2.6 am eMTB einfach ein Liga besser und wenn es nur der Kopf ist. Daher haben mich einfach Erfahrungen zu 2.6 Reifen am MTB interessiert, hierzu kamen auch einige gute Antworten, ob man schlussendlich überhaupt ein Fully oder den Reifen XY braucht, ob die Stecke als leicht oder schwer empfunden wird ist natürlich individuell.


----------



## rhnordpool (28. Februar 2019)

Ich frag mich, was der TE eigentlich noch für Antworten erwartet. Nur er kennt die "Eigenheiten" seiner Frau. Den besagten AX und auch schwerere kann man jederzeit problemlos mit irgendwelchen Standard-Reifen mit gutem Kompromiß bzgl. Pannensicherheit/Rollwiderstand/Grip fahren. Von 2.0 aufwärts. Welche aktuell da Stand der Technik bei Schwalbe/Continental/etc. sind, weiß ich nicht, kann man aber sicher in allen möglichen Tests rauskriegen. Im Mai will er 2-3 LRS in Berchtesgaden testen. Also was erwartet er hier außer Belobigungen, wie toll professionell er sich hier vorbereitet und wie sehr er seine Liebste liebt.
Sorry Ladies, ist ja eigentlich Euer Forum, aber das mußte nach stillem Mitlesen hier jetzt raus.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich schon immer den Käse von einer Liga besser lese wegen 0,25" mehr ... Als wenn das aus einem Anfänger gleich einen Fortgeschrittenen machen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2019)

Ein Anfang und auch gleichzeitig ein Fortschritt wäre es, wenn du damit aufhören könntest, Aussagen mit Absicht falsch zu verstehen oder zu verdrehen, weil du ganz offensichtlich den User nicht leiden kannst


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Man kann sogar 2.8er - 3.0er Reifen locker bergauf treten. Fatbiker fahren auch nicht nur auf Schnee mit ihren Bikes Wo ist das Problem?



Genau wegen solch schnippischen Antworten hab ich schon überhaupt keine Lust mehr, hier irgendwas zu schreiben. Es gibt auch andere Empfindungen wie die Deine und breite Reifen sind nun mal schwerer. Aber ist mir wurscht, ich weiß, was mir taugt, das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Genau wegen solch schnippischen Antworten hab ich schon überhaupt keine Lust mehr, hier irgendwas zu schreiben. Es gibt auch andere Empfindungen wie die Deine und breite Reifen sind nun mal schwerer. Aber ist mir wurscht, ich weiß, was mir taugt, das ist die Hauptsache.



Einmal tief durchatmen bitte . Deine Empfindung hat doch gar niemand in Frage gestellt.

Deine Aussage/Frage


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Boah, wer tritt denn sowas überhaupt noch selber bergauf???


war aber auch etwas provokant, meinst du nicht?

Was hier in Frage gestellt wurde (unter anderem auch von mir) war nur die Pauschalisierung, dass alle(?) 27,5x2.6'' Reifen zu schwer rollen würden/niemand sowas selber bergauf treten würde. Eben weil es genügend Damen hier gibt, die das freiwillig und problemlos tun. Wenn du das nicht tun willst, sei es dir freigestellt, das nicht zu tun und das auch zu schreiben. Genau wie es anderen freigestellt sei, darauf zu antworten, dass sie das anders sehen.
Normale Diskussion, Meinungsaustausch. Deswegen muss niemand beleidigt sein oder nichts mehr schreiben


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Februar 2019)

@scylla : Über Dich reg ich mich auch gar nicht auf, im Gegenteil, Deine Antworten schätze ich sehr und hab selber auch oft schon Nutzen daraus gezogen.   Aber man kann halt Antworten so und so schreiben und jetzt hat´s mich halt grad angekäst, gedacht habe ich mir das schon öfter, auch bei anderen Antworten. Deswegen hab ich ja auch das Zitat angehängt.

Generell wäre es halt hilfreich, wenn man was über die Fitness, das Alter etc. wissen würde, dann kann man auch besser empfehlen. Mit 35 oder 40 und viel Training empfindet man manche Sachen sicher anders, als jemand, der nur gelegentlich auf dem Rad sitzt oder schon älter ist, wo dann das Gewicht schon eine Rolle spielt. Nicht nur beim Treten, sondern auch beim Tragen. Aber ich war da schon immer empfindlicher als so manche andere. Ich wiege auf einer Mehrtagestour auch die Klamotten ab.  Nix für ungut.


----------



## zweiheimischer (28. Februar 2019)

vielleicht noch ein kleiner denkanstoss, bevor ich weg bin ausn LO...weil sich meine chefin grad köstlich amüsiert hat.

die meisten forststrassenradlerInnen panierts bergab in die botanik bzw holen sich einen schotterausschlag, weil, in absteigender reihenfolge:
- es ihnen an fahr- und vor allem brems- und kurventechnik mangelt,
- sie dafür zu schnell fahren (ist aber meist eine hodenbedingte erscheinung, lassma da das binnen-I weg),
- (bei gröberem schotter) bergab oft zu hohen luftdruck fahren
- reifen fahren, die ich nicht mal mehr meinem hund zum spielen (beuteln) geben würde
- (bei steileren forstwegen, wie zb sennesalm) der sattel zuviel höhenluft schnuppert.

umgekehrt, die meisten sporadobikerInnen kommen einen echten berg nicht ohne relevanten substanzverlust rauf (hoch), weil:
- weil der sattel zuwenig höhenluft schnuppert (ich seh wenig andere biker, aber das fällt mir bei pärchen auf, und ich frag mich immer, warum der vollpfosten mit seinem carbonbike nicht auf die idee kommt, bei seiner liebsten, die sich die knie fast in die äuglein rammt, den sattel ein wenig raufzustellen)
- zu wenig luft im reifen 
- zuviel bei -schottrig-steilen alpstrassen
- zuviel bike
- zu wenig in das werte allgemeinbefinden investiert, sprich zu viel couch, zu wenig sport.

dem TE würd ich nahelegen, sich nicht den kopf zu zerbrechen, sondern einfach irgendeinen reifen ab 2,2 zu nehmen, weils nämlich, verzeihung, wirklich wurscht ist. 
das setup sollte sie aber gewohnt sein, das ist glaub ich wichtiger.

und bei schotterabfahrten, auch bei leichten, luft raus, sattel runter . hilft mehr als 5 LRS testen...


----------



## lucie (28. Februar 2019)

@Pfadfinderin


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Boah, wer tritt denn sowas überhaupt noch selber bergauf???  Was plant ihr denn für einen Alpencross, dass man solche Reifen braucht?



Wie es in den Wald reinruft...
Ob man die dicken Schlappen braucht, stand garnicht zur Debatte und Deine Zweifel daran, ob man sowas überhaupt noch selber bergauf treten kann, wollte ich eigentlich nur zerstreuen.

Bevor man sich über die Möglichkeit wundert, dass man auch mit Reifen >2.2/2.4 recht entspannt bergauf kommt, auch in den Alpen, sollte man sich mal die Gewichte der jeweiligen Reifen ansehen oder mal selbst die Erfahrung machen. Je nach Ausführung sind 2.2er-2.4er nicht wesentlich leichter als z.B ein 2.8er oder 2.6er und diese fetten Schlappen rollen auch nicht unbedingt wie ein Sack Nüsse, wie auch schon @scylla geschrieben hat.

Was bitte war an diesem Post schnippisch?:


lucie schrieb:


> Man kann sogar 2.8er - 3.0er Reifen locker bergauf treten. Fatbiker fahren auch nicht nur auf Schnee mit ihren Bikes Wo ist das Problem?



Es ist eine Aussage, die ich treffen kann, da ich alle Varianten gefahren bin und die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass es schon möglich ist, damit auch noch selbst bergauf zu treten - also auch ohne e vor dem MTB.

Jetzt frage ich nicht mehr, wo ist das Problem? Ich frage jetzt: wo ist Dein Problem?



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Aber man kann halt *Fragen* so und so schreiben und jetzt hat´s mich halt grad angekäst...


----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2019)

Ach Leutz, wird mal wieder Zeit für ein LO-Treffen


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ach Leutz, wird mal wieder Zeit für ein LO-Treffen


Dürfen @DAKAY und ich dabei sein
Posts vong @muddy Bschde


----------



## lucie (28. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ach Leutz, wird mal wieder Zeit für ein LO-Treffen



Das musste noch raus.  Bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst, aber egal, das Treffen gibt es ja, bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein Anfang und auch gleichzeitig ein Fortschritt wäre es, wenn du damit aufhören könntest, Aussagen mit Absicht falsch zu verstehen oder zu verdrehen, weil du ganz offensichtlich den User nicht leiden kannst


Mit Absicht verstehe ich garnix falsch.
Ich suche allerdings immernoch die S2 Stellen aus seinem zweiten und / oder dritten AlpenX. Das hat mit leiden können oder nicht leiden können rein garnix zutun. Er neigt leider immer wieder gerne zu Übertreibungen. Ob das hilfreich ist um Empfehlungen auszusprechen müsst Ihr euch selbst beantworten.

eBike Tour Nr.2 war diese hier:
https://www.bikealpin.de/tour-details/tour/e-bike-tourenwoche-watzmann/

Nr.3 mixed Transalp, das war diese hier:
https://www.bikealpin.de/tour-details/tour/e-bike-mtb-mixed-transalp-garmisch-comer-see-1/

Wenn größere Kieselsteine bereits S2 Stellen sind dann stelle ich keine weiteren Fragen mehr.

Und ich frage mich warum er sich soviele Gedanken darüber macht ob seine Frau das schafft, wo sie doch locker mal eben 900hm runter reisst.
https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/fit-mit-trotz-emtb.1521/

Entscheide nun selbst was Du davon hälst, ein Blick über den Tellerrand hilft dir dabei ....


----------



## MtB55 (28. Februar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich suche immernoch die S2 Stellen aus seinem zweiten und / oder dritten AlpenX. Das hat mit leiden können oder nicht leiden können rein garnix zutun. Er neigt leider immerwieder gerne zu Übertreibungen. Ob das





FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Mit Absicht verstehe ich garnix falsch.
> Ich suche allerdings immernoch die S2 Stellen aus seinem zweiten und / oder dritten AlpenX. Das hat mit leiden können oder nicht leiden können rein garnix zutun. Er neigt leider immerwieder gerne zu Übertreibungen. Ob das hilfreich ist um Empfehlungen auszusprechen müsst Ihr euch selbst beantworten.
> 
> eBike Tour Nr.2 war diese hier:
> ...


Schade das dein Leben nur aus Google besteht, Comersee wurde entschärft von 2018 Level 3 auf 2019 Level 2... du machst es einem auch echt immer zu leicht...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Februar 2019)

Die Singletrailskala hat mit den Levels von Bikealpin garnix zutun.
Die Levels beziehen hauptsächlich immer auf die Kondition. Touren mit über 2000Hm Tagesetappe sind dort immer als schwer gekennzeichnet. Tagesetappe bis ca. ~1500Hm immer als Mittelschwer also als Level 3.
Wenn man die Gesamthöhenmeter der ganzen Tour kürzt schwindet auch das Level.


----------



## MtB55 (28. Februar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Die Singletrailskala hat mit dem Levels von Bikealpin garnix zutun.
> Die Levels beziehen hauptsächlich immer auf die Kondition. Touren mit über 2000Hm Tagesetappe sind dort immer als schwer gekennzeichnet. Tagesetappe bis ca. ~1500Hm immer als Mittelschwer also als Level 3.


Du/Googel hat natürlich immer recht und ich sollte mich nicht immer über dich lustig machen, ich gelobe Besserung, du machst aber auch echt immer Einfach. Protipp geh mal wieder unter Menschen, da lernt man die zwischenmenschliche Interaktion.


----------



## MtB55 (28. Februar 2019)

Um das Thema abzuschließen, ich lasse jetzt mal den HansDampf/NobbyNic 2.35 drauf, schaue mir das Ganze bis Mai an, dazu kommen  hier noch 2 Trainingstage mit Guide dann entscheiden wir ob es Sinn macht in Berchtesgaden noch 2.6 zu testen.
Für alle sinnvollen Beiträge danke.


----------



## DAKAY (28. Februar 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Dürfen @DAKAY und ich dabei sein
> Posts vong @muddy Bschde


Ich komm aber nur wenn du deine olle Gadse  Mitbringseln tust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (28. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und jetzt könnt ihr alle wieder lieb zueinander sein
> 
> Auh ja ...


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ach Leutz, wird mal wieder Zeit für ein LO-Treffen



... eher für eine fette Tüte oder lustige Kekse ...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Februar 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ich komm aber nur wenn du deine olle Gadse  Mitbringseln tust


n 3er
@JBL bimst bestimmt auch dabei.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Februar 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Protipp geh mal wieder unter Menschen


Ich bin jeden Tag unter Menschen, bin froh wenn ich mal keine Menschen sehe. 
Aber Danke für deine Empfehlung.


----------

